# Nrx inshore --- g loomis



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone own one that could chime in and give me some insight... Im a huge GL Fan along with all Shimano products. I have my sights on this rod just would like a insider review to help pull the trigger.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

I wish I had one to lend you!

Don't own any Loomis products myself but don't think I'm not considering it within the next few years. I'm afraid I'll get the taste for super high end products and never be able to go back to the other again. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

^^^^ this is true

I went from 
greenwater to gl2 to GLX to NRX now all I want are NRX's

once you use 1 it ruins you hahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> ^^^^ this is true
> 
> I went from
> greenwater to gl2 to GLX to NRX now all I want are NRX's
> ...


I'm happy with my Gl2s, my Pro Greens, & my E6X Inshores, but maybe eventually I'll bump up to the GLX or NRX Series....

Oh wait, no, I won't. Forgot that I'm in college & can't afford rods that cost as much as two months of rent.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

First a NRX next a Stella. 
Next thing you know my rod lineup will cost more than my car. 
It never ends! :laughing:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude if the stella didn't weigh 400× more then the rod I might consider it. The stadic CI4+ is shimano's best spinning reel imo.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Imagine 2500 stardic CI4+ ( 15lb super slick : power pro )
ON A
INSHORE NRX 7'4 Med. 

.... Perfection, in the mind of the unholder, I can only imagine for now


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I'm happy with my Gl2s, my Pro Greens, & my E6X Inshores, but maybe eventually I'll bump up to the GLX or NRX Series....
> 
> Oh wait, no, I won't. Forgot that I'm in college & can't afford rods that cost as much as two months of rent.


Maybe if you didnt have 
Like 6-8 other loomis's hahaha

Rent comes every month... a NRX is good for life, skip the rent.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Rent comes every month... a NRX is good for life, skip the rent.


Typical obsessed fisherman logic. This is why we're such good friends bro. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Maybe if you didnt have
> Like 6-8 other loomis's hahaha


& two St. Croix Legend Tourneys. But hey, who's counting?! Plus, I NEED all those rods, duh...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wish I could chime in more than I can. I was on the Loomis hype train a few years ago and loved them... Until I had one break and they wanted to charge me an astronomical amount of money to repair it. The only NRX I have dealt with is a buddy who had broken one and it was sliding around in the back of his truck under a bunch of trash. He didn't like the rod and didn't feel the need to get it fixed. It about killed me to see that. So I think I still have a GL2 that I use and it's great but I doubt I will ever buy another one again. I have since fell in love with Powell Rods, but they're structured more towards bass fishing. When you do give up a months rent let me know how you like it!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> The stadic CI4+ is shimano's best spinning reel imo.


I can agree with you 100% on that. Especially at that price point. Can't beat them!



etrade92 said:


> I have since fell in love with Powell Rods, but they're structured more towards bass fishing.


Powell Endurance were FANTASTIC rods when they still made them. They recently dropped the price of the infernos. You can go pick one up for a cool $99. Heck of a deal if you ask me. :thumbsup:


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dustin said:


> I can agree with you 100% on that. Especially at that price point. Can't beat them!
> 
> 
> 
> Powell Endurance were FANTASTIC rods when they still made them. They recently dropped the price of the infernos. You can go pick one up for a cool $99. Heck of a deal if you ask me. :thumbsup:



Where can one find this deal???:whistling:


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

etrade92 said:


> Where can one find this deal???:whistling:



http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Powell_Casting_Rods/catpage-RDCPOWELL.html

Couldn't tell you anywhere local that sells them though.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wo wo wo 

You dont talk about NRX that way hahahaha

Everyone is entitled to they're opinion. I say they're the best others say other wise...

You can get the rod replaced for Free... they have a warranty and replacment plan sooooo....

GLOOM nation!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tackle warehouse is my online honey hole sshhh...


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Tackle warehouse is my online honey hole sshhh...



Been sneaking up and taking those bass boys numbers, huh? :brows:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I sold one a few weeks ago. Very nice rods but not worth the money. I've fished with cheaper high end rods and way cheaper customs that performed just as good. Hard to justify the cost unless you just want that "look at me" feeling.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Splittine said:


> I sold one a few weeks ago. Very nice rods but not worth the money. I've fished with cheaper high end rods and way cheaper customs that performed just as good. Hard to justify the cost unless you just want that "look at me" feeling.


Lets just say I know a guy... and no its not the look at me at all... its the feeling in the rod that I enjoy... i look pretty ridiculous when I walk into a gas station after a wade trip... i dont think a nrx would help people think any better of me hahaha

Again my honest opinion is G Loomis makes the best rod. The sensitivity to me bar none, lightness bar none, overall feel and comfort bar none.

Its doesnt take a 5million dollar boat to catch tuna but guys do it... I really enjoy my Gloomis and red fish, I guess


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Josh here is the new jig heads you need to gt to go long with the new rod.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I got a deal on three of them a last year. If you buy one be sure to go with the heavier size. Mine are all too light for a 27" red


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

TARPON01 said:


> I got a deal on three of them a last year. If you buy one be sure to go with the heavier size. Mine are all too light for a 27" red


Which models are you using? All of the inshore rods should have more than enough backbone for slot reds. I have 12 of the NRX bass rods and use pretty much the lightest power rod they make(842c mbr)for my inshore fishing and it has plenty of backbone to bring in slots around cover. Have caught plenty of bulls on it as well, both wading and around 3mile, with no issues. With the tips being so light and the rods being very light all together it seems to worry people but that's not the case. 

And if anyone is looking to get one of these, never pay full price. There are deals everywhere 25-30% off is not hard to find. There are a few shops that do rod and reel trade in towards your purchase. Great way to upgrade.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Which models are you using? All of the inshore rods should have more than enough backbone for slot reds. I have 12 of the NRX bass rods and use pretty much the lightest power rod they make(842c mbr)for my inshore fishing and it has plenty of backbone to bring in slots around cover. Have caught plenty of bulls on it as well, both wading and around 3mile, with no issues. With the tips being so light and the rods being very light all together it seems to worry people but that's not the case.
> 
> And if anyone is looking to get one of these, never pay full price. There are deals everywhere 25-30% off is not hard to find. There are a few shops that do rod and reel trade in towards your purchase. Great way to upgrade.


Amen brother


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

FWIW, 90% of the factory built G Loomis rods I've checked out don't have the guides aligned with the spine. Was very surprised considering the cost. Then pick up a $50 rod next to them and its built correctly......WTF

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/rodbuilding_locating_the_spine.htm


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

kanaka said:


> FWIW, 90% of the factory built G Loomis rods I've checked out don't have the guides aligned with the spine. Was very surprised considering the cost. Then pick up a $50 rod next to them and its built correctly......WTF
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/rodbuilding_locating_the_spine.htm


 

really... where are you checking out these rods????? and that is one BOLD statement. I think GLOOMIS and Shimano know what they're doing. Not to say you haven't built a rod, but GLOOMIS and Shimano are pretty good at what they do. 

so you think 90% of GLOOMIS rods are imperfect.... your opinion is a little far fetch for me to believe. you are comparing a $50 rod to a high end that tells me enough. if a $50 rod built in china is made better then a $500 rod made in America. then more cops need to bodyslam students in our schools.

check out the fabrication and production vidoes ill take this over the quality assurance that a factory out of china might have; any day of the week.

http://youtu.be/rA3Q9cpWhQo

http://youtu.be/SnNOXemdJGU





^^^ just my opinion^^^ not saying ur wrong we just think differently and have had different experiences with GLOOMIS


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BP, Academy, anyplace that carried em. First noticed it at BP and wondered if they had a bad batch (the whole display!). Like I said very surprised. Check out your rods. Take off the reel, cup a hand, place the tip there, have the butt on a smooth hard surface and press down in the middle of the blank with other hand. Guides should rotate and be straight up.

Like I said, FWIW. If I had to go thru 10 rods and finally found ONE that didn't have the guides sticking off to the side there's a problem. And yes, I did buy that Loomis. ALL of the $50 rods had the guides in alignment with the spine. Go check your Loomis'es, hope you got the 10% batch.....

And for what the're asking for that rod, I surely hope it's built correctly.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

kanaka said:


> BP, Academy, anyplace that carried em. First noticed it at BP and wondered if they had a bad batch (the whole display!). Like I said very surprised. Check out your rods. Take off the reel, cup a hand, place the tip there, have the butt on a smooth hard surface and press down in the middle of the blank with other hand. Guides should rotate and be straight up.
> 
> Like I said, FWIW. If I had to go thru 10 rods and finally found ONE that didn't have the guides sticking off to the side there's a problem. And yes, I did buy that Loomis. ALL of the $50 rods had the guides in alignment with the spine. Go check your Loomis'es, hope you got the 10% batch.....
> 
> And for what the're asking for that rod, I surely hope it's built correctly.


We're going to have to agree to disagree :yes:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So, have you checked your sticks yet? Guarantee all the Shimanos are correct. :yes:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

kanaka said:


> So, have you checked your sticks yet? Guarantee all the Shimanos are correct. :yes:


 
hahahahaha

Shimano owns Gloomis and uses Gloomis Tech. in all high end shimano rods now.

I don't see where you're going with this:whistling:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I have checked my rods yah they're good to go. I guess im that 10%.

The fish in the freezer all said that the rods were good to go as well.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Good! :thumbsup: Maybe they beefed up their QC.


----------



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

also fwiw i run penn battle reels on penn battalion inshore rods, all star academy specials, Also have a few shimano rods in the mix. If I'm throwing a topwater (spook, spook jr, skidderwalk) i feel as though i can throw them with a 50-100 dollar rod with ease and let my technique out "play" the rod. Now on the other side of the coin if I'm throwing a 3/8 or 5/16 jighead with a swimbait( matrix shad, H&H soft plastics, or a voodoo shimp) i prefer my shimano rods in 7'4 or 7'6 medium in F or XF for sensitivity. I have never even held a Gloomis rod simply because i cannot justify spending the money on one, and all my fishing buddies are broke! But don't get me wrong I would love to try it out. I cannot see spending 250-500 on a whim when i know my 50-150 dollar rods can catch a limit/dinner most days! Just my opinion!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

woodsmaster742 said:


> also fwiw i run penn battle reels on penn battalion inshore rods, all star academy specials, Also have a few shimano rods in the mix. If I'm throwing a topwater (spook, spook jr, skidderwalk) i feel as though i can throw them with a 50-100 dollar rod with ease and let my technique out "play" the rod. Now on the other side of the coin if I'm throwing a 3/8 or 5/16 jighead with a swimbait( matrix shad, H&H soft plastics, or a voodoo shimp) i prefer my shimano rods in 7'4 or 7'6 medium in F or XF for sensitivity. I have never even held a Gloomis rod simply because i cannot justify spending the money on one, and all my fishing buddies are broke! But don't get me wrong I would love to try it out. I cannot see spending 250-500 on a whim when i know my 50-150 dollar rods can catch a limit/dinner most days! Just my opinion!


Oh absolutely...

I felt the same way about GL until I used one


----------

